# Top Gun Maverick



## Rob Fisher (11/5/22)

Who is amped for the new Top Gun Movie?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/5/22)

Oh very yes please!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/5/22)

Im conflicted. I loved the 1st Top Gun. But the past few years, Tom started to irritate the crap out of me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (27/5/22)

Tom gets my respect for riding that GPZ900R

Fast but a pig to ride, notice you don't see too many shots of it cornering. it cornered like tractor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/5/22)

My case and point:



https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=pfbid02aBZYWvJo11oEDNaHjp2G1Mwe17ZZLZdsSjuxXGu16ynhQWp394T4TSEUPJV4odRYl&id=100061005913090&sfnsn=scwspwa

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

